# Help!! My Yemen Chameleon won't eat



## suescliff (Dec 1, 2010)

I am new to this forum but would like someones help please.
I have two female chameleons who have been together since birth. They are about 1 year old and i have had them since July 2010 they both get on quite well except when shredding and they get a bit touchy with each other.
One of them shred about 3 weeks ago and since then has not ate anything. She looks ok except her tail is not as fat as her sister.
They both have always eaten crickets, locusts and wax worms but she won't eat anything now. 
The temperature in the vivarium is 29 and humidity 60 during the day and temperature at night goes down to 28 and humidity up to 65. They have a 250w red heat bulb up one end. I have tried feeding by hand but she won't take anything. She does drink water from the water bowl both of them do and always have. Please help what should i do?


----------



## Loz :) (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum 

How big is their enclosure? I know you say that they get on well but Yemens tend to prefer their own company and can get stressed by having cage mates. They may have been getting on so far, but young chams can - but when they mature, if they do not have enough space to have their own separate areas; they can become ill from the stress. This could be a reason why one is refusing food. 

Also one may have been eating all of the food and not leaving enough for the other.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you have a laying bin in the cage for them to lay their eggs in if they need to? As already said, chameleons don't need or like company - they should really have a cage each.


----------



## suescliff (Dec 1, 2010)

Loz :) said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum
> 
> How big is their enclosure? I know you say that they get on well but Yemens tend to prefer their own company and can get stressed by having cage mates. They may have been getting on so far, but young chams can - but when they mature, if they do not have enough space to have their own separate areas; they can become ill from the stress. This could be a reason why one is refusing food.
> 
> Also one may have been eating all of the food and not leaving enough for the other.


Thanks for coming back to me.
We have a glass vivarium 5ft long by 2ft x 2ft the reason i say they get on is that when they go to bed as such they both go to the same sheltered place but otherwise i must say if one of them wants to be on a branch and the other one comes along they do have a go until one backs down. The one thats not eating doesn't go anywhere near the food or if i put her next to it she just turns and walks away. I put enough in for each that i am always taking back whats not eaten at the end of the day.
Should i take her to the vet someone else has mentioned about a egg laying bucket but not sure how big it should be as the tank is only 2ft high.


----------



## suescliff (Dec 1, 2010)

Miss Lily said:


> Do you have a laying bin in the cage for them to lay their eggs in if they need to? As already said, chameleons don't need or like company - they should really have a cage each.


 
The glass vivarium is 5ft long x 2ft x 2ft how big would i have to have the egg laying bucket?


----------



## beckih1979 (Nov 15, 2010)

As previously said Chams do not need company and ideally they should be housed seperately. Also it doesnt sound as though their current setup is sufficient. These chams are arboreal, like tree climbing etc and should therefore be in a tall setup rather than 5ft long. Maybe something like an exo terra or repti breeze would be more adequate.


----------



## Loz :) (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree with Becki on the housing, they really need to be housed separately, in enclosures that have more height than length and very good ventilation - regular vivs just don't provide enough for Yemens.

I'm not sure of the details regarding providing lay bins/trays, as my Yemen is male. 

But the following websites (I hope the links work, I'm no good with PCs), have some good information on the correct housing requirements and the first link also has a bit of information on egg laying and what to do:

Veiled / Yemen Chameleon Care

Successful Keeping of Veiled Chameleons

I hope you find this information helpful, but as I said, I have no personal experience with females, so hopefully someone who has will chime in.

I hope all works out for you and your girls


----------



## Loz :) (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree with Becki on the housing, they really need to be housed separately, in enclosures that have more height than length and very good ventilation - regular vivs just don't provide enough for Yemens.

I'm not sure of the details regarding providing lay bins/trays, as my Yemen is male. 

But the following websites (I hope the links work, I'm no good with PCs), have some good information on the correct housing requirements and the first link also has a bit of information on egg laying and what to do:

Veiled / Yemen Chameleon Care

Successful Keeping of Veiled Chameleons

I hope you find this information helpful, but as I said, I have no personal experience with females, so hopefully someone who has will chime in.

I hope all works out for you and your girls


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

The laying bin should be in an opaque container which is big enough for the female to have a couple of inches either side of her and above and below her when she's placed in the empty container. It should be approx 12" deep although mine has laid in a tub that was 7" deep. It seems that no matter how deep it is they will dig to the bottom. They will dig down and along in a tunnel. I use a mix of eco earth and playsand which has been dampened enough to hold a tunnel. You don't want it too wet, but at the same time not too dry so that the hole doesn't cave in on her whilst she's digging.


----------



## Loz :) (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree with Becki on the housing, they really need to be housed separately, in enclosures that have more height than length and very good ventilation - regular vivs just don't provide enough for Yemens.

I'm not sure of the details regarding providing lay bins/trays, as my Yemen is male. 

But the following websites (I hope the links work, I'm no good with PCs), have some good information on the correct housing requirements and the first link also has a bit of information on egg laying and what to do:

Veiled / Yemen Chameleon Care

Successful Keeping of Veiled Chameleons

I hope you find this information helpful, but as I said, I have no personal experience with females, so hopefully someone who has will chime in.

I hope all works out for you and your girls


----------



## Loz :) (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree with Becki on the housing, they really need to be housed separately, in enclosures that have more height than length and very good ventilation - regular vivs just don't provide enough for Yemens.

I'm not sure of the details regarding providing lay bins/trays, as my Yemen is male. 

But the following websites (I hope the links work, I'm no good with PCs), have some good information on the correct housing requirements and the first link also has a bit of information on egg laying and what to do:

Veiled / Yemen Chameleon Care

Successful Keeping of Veiled Chameleons

I hope you find this information helpful, but as I said, I have no personal experience with females, so hopefully someone who has will chime in.

I hope all works out for you and your girls


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

CHAMELEOCO

have a read here might give you a few more tips.
cheers

jamie


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Yemen Chameleons*

Keeping Yemen Chameleons together is risky especially if they are the same sex. One day they will be fine and the next day one will be dead - so far you have been very lucky; normally they get tetchy after becoming about eight Months old and sexually mature. I have kept Pairs of Yemen's together, but only if I have had and handled them from when they have hatched(not from the same parents). But I have kept pairs in massive cages. You always need a lot more height than width and it is best if you don't have your Yemen Set Ups at ground level. 

At the moment I have four of the extra large Reptibreeze( Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.) stood on top of two four foot long by two foot wide wooden Vivs and it looks really good. In each I have a single Yemen and loads for them to climb and I have to say in the Reptibreezes I have never known Chameleons so happy, much more happy than in Flexariums.

Yemen Chameleons need lots to climb on, a place to perch close to their UV Light so that they can bask and regular misting with water - mine get a good misting twice a day. I feed mine on Floretti Salad from the Shops(I use Floretti because it is washed in Spring Water not Bleach like some salads) and also on various bugs, such as Crickets, Locusts, Cockroaches, stick insects etc etc etc, basically I try to give them a varied diet. Also with a varied diet they do not become fussy as they can become complete sods and only want to eat one thing.

If you need any help with your Yemen I don't mind if you PM me and I will try to help as I love Chameleons.

Simon


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

as said already, keeping a pair together is risky, and you defiantly need an enclosure with more height (for example i have one male in a 5fx 4f 2.5f) but enough said on that.

as for a laying box, i use 2 washing up bowls and fill them with eco earth, everyone has they're own preference on what mixture to use I.E. eco earth and sand, eco eath and soil etc. but my females do lay with just eco earth just keep it moist.

if she is gravid (no male needed) this could be a reason she has gone off her food....do you see her go on the ground a lot or digging at the substrate???

another common reason, is she getting enough heat and u.v or is the other one always in the basking spot?? if this is the case you could just put another basking spot in there.

hope this helps any q's just message me


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

250watt heat bulb is alot, what are you measuring the temps with? Do you have a UVB light? They really should be in their own cages.


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

*re chams*

chams drink from running water so would spray viv plants with water and they can drink that way or use a fountain but change water regularly,they want spraying twice a day this will help with shedding.Have you been dusting live food with calcium/vit powder???


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

baldym said:


> chams drink from running water so would spray viv plants with water and they can drink that way or use a fountain but change water regularly,they want spraying twice a day this will help with shedding.Have you been dusting live food with calcium/vit powder???


Personally the only water I would have for a Yemen Chameleon is the water that you spray them with twice a day. Because water under heated conditions with excrement in blooms unhygenic germs - this happens whether you change the water frequently or not. Also, Yemens are known for being a little bit thick and will sometimes sleep in water features and drown.


----------

